# Truck plow on skid steer



## caterpillar246 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and have question. I am the proud owner of 2002 Cat 246 skidsteer. I have been given an Arctic truck plow (almost new) It has the blade, springs, frame and angle cylinders. I want to adapt it to fit my skidsteer. Can anyone give me a list of materials I will need. Thanks very much!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Well stocked fabricator
2. Blank check


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;795009 said:


> 1. Well stocked EXPERIENCED fabricator
> 2. Blank check


Or credit card

This not really difficult if you know what you're doing. If the fabricator has never done one before be sure there is a crossover relief (at least 3200psi but no more then 4000psi) in the angle system if you plan to use the SS hydraulics to operate the unit.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I put a truck plow on my SS. I made a ridge mount to the SS , some guys put a chain so the blade floats. You will need a universal mount for a SS. Put the blade and frame in the shop and level it, put the universal mount on the SS, add some bracing to the universal mount where it will hit the plow frame. I cut my plow frame so the blade would sit closer to the SS. Start welding. As far as the cylinders, run a hose from each quick connect to a cylinder, use 1/4 or 3/8 inch hydrilic lines and you will probly need a regultor to slow the montion down and your done. Hope you have an enclosed cab and heat for your SS. 
There have been several threads on this do a search. 

Steve


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bike5200;795141 said:


> I put a truck plow on my SS. I made a ridge mount to the SS , some guys put a chain so the blade floats. You will need a universal mount for a SS. Put the blade and frame in the shop and level it, put the universal mount on the SS, add some bracing to the universal mount where it will hit the plow frame. I cut my plow frame so the blade would sit closer to the SS. Start welding. As far as the cylinders, run a hose from each quick connect to a cylinder, use 1/4 or 3/8 inch hydrilic lines and you will probly need a regultor to slow the montion down and your done. Hope you have an enclosed cab and heat for your SS.
> There have been several threads on this do a search.
> 
> Steve


I would NOT have a skidder blade without a crossover relief valve, and you don't need a regulator to slow the blade down, all you need is a flow restrictor.

I built my blade to have both DP and float and it works well.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's a picture of a plow/skid design I've built a few times.

The list for the skid mount is as follows:
- Quick attach plate.
- 2"x5" tube horizontally at bottom with 6-(3 per side) 3"x 6" x .50" thick tabs welded on perpendicular to tube to accept pins from plow. The reason I have 3 per side is I made the original mount to fit the old Western Pro Plow I was going to use as well as the newer Uni-Mount that I had on my pick-up at the time. I was merely leaving my options open.
- 2"x3" tube on diagnal for the chain.
- 2- 2"x2" tubes on angle to support main tube.
- All above is .250 wall thikness.

If you need a better picture, I'll see if I can find or take one.

Do a search for other mounts here also, as I've seen a few. I know for sure that Cretebaby has a few pictures of his somewhere.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Nicely done Where are the crossover reliefs?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

basher;795343 said:


> Nicely done Where are the crossover reliefs?


Um, well, ahhhhh, lets see, I don't have one. I actually never knew about them until reading about them here last year. I will do a search here though, as I recal a few part #'s were listed here last year. It seems like a very simple addition & is well worth the small cost. Maybe you have a suggestion as to what & where I can get the reliefs?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;795367 said:


> Um, well, ahhhhh, lets see, I don't have one. I actually never knew about them until reading about them here last year. I will do a search here though, as I recal a few part #'s were listed here last year. It seems like a very simple addition & is well worth the small cost. Maybe you have a suggestion as to what & where I can get the reliefs?


I am pretty sure I posted the part number from Force America if you want to search for it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I found a part # in that old thread. Thanks Crete!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.princessauto.com/vmchk/hydraulics/valves/relief/1240044-cross-over-relief-cushion-valve

http://www.hydraforce.com/News/Tech_Bultns/RV_Sel_Guide_Bultn.pdf

http://www.eztruckaccessories.com/cross-over-relief-valves.html


----------

